# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El Mes del Agua

## No Registrado

Marzo es el mes del agua. Los días 14 y 22 se celebran el Día Internacional de los Ríos y el Día Mundial del Agua, fechas que sirven para recordarnos que apenas quedan en España ríos en buen estado de conservación y que afrontamos muchos problemas en la gestión del agua.

Un grave obstáculo para la buena gestión de las cuencas es que el debate público se centra de modo interesado en las luchas políticas por el reparto del agua y el control de los ríos, obviando la cuestión principal de la gestión del territorio y del deterioro creciente de los ríos y otros ecosistemas acuáticos.

Tras un siglo de estructuralismo hidráulico basado en la construcción de grandes presas a fondo perdido, sin debate previo ni análisis económico alguno, vemos que los ríos se han convertido en una sucesión concatenada de embalses de aguas quietas, contaminadas e infestadas de especies exóticas, mientras perviven mitos como el que el agua "se pierde en el mar", que "sobra" o "falta" en los distintos territorios, (¡como si sobrasen o faltasen montañas o playas!), o se olvida algo tan elemental como el que las zonas inundables se inundan. El Miño, Duero, Tajo, Guadiana, Guadalquivir, Segura, Júcar o el Ebro hace mucho que dejaron de ser ríos vivos gracias a una destrucción sin tregua de los ecosistemas fluviales que nos ha dejado el cacereño río Almonte como el único río de más de 100 km sin represar, firme candidato a reserva natural fluvial.

Mientras, pesa en el balance la inundación de quinientos pueblos y la expulsión de sus habitantes bajo el fantasmagórico y venal concepto del "interés general", la falta de transparencia y la ausencia de rendición de cuentas. Del caos urbanístico y su afección a los ríos poco queda por decir que no se haya dicho ya, las empresas hidroeléctricas imponen sus intereses al común de la conservación ambiental y las subvenciones de la Política Agraria Común (PAC) favorecen a quien más deteriora el medio ambiente, es decir, el que contamina cobra. En una década se ha doblado la superficie andaluza de regadío del olivar, un cultivo de secano, mediante el recurso sin control a las aguas subterráneas, a la vez que Doñana va camino de convertirse en una versión sureña de las Tablas de Daimiel, y el agua ahorrada en la modernización de regadíos no vuelve al medio natural, sino que se emplea en aumentar la superficie regada, con grave perjuicio para el contribuyente.

Ni que decir tiene que la política hidráulica actual soslaya -e incluso se esfuerza por incumplir- la Directiva Marco del Agua de la UE, cuya principal obligación jurídica, recordamos, es conseguir el buen estado ecológico de los ríos, humedales y aguas costeras. A ello se suma la poca atención que tradicionalmente se le ha prestado a la buena gestión del agua subterránea, cuya eficiencia para el abastecimiento urbano y el regadío llega a cuadruplicar la del agua superficial y es la garantía de suministro en los cíclicos períodos de sequía. Estas sequías son consustanciales a nuestro clima, pero cada retorno de la fase seca se trata como una excepción imprevisible a golpe de alarmismo y de decreto-ley, con el evidente despilfarro del erario público, caos interesado que solo a algunos beneficia.

Ríos con Vida y la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua abogan por bajar la presión a la olla del debate hidrológico y afrontar las causas del deterioro, mediante la reducción del volumen de agua destinada al regadío, empezando por el clandestino; el apoyo a la reforma ambiental de la PAC; la eliminación de obras hidráulicas obsoletas restaurando el territorio fluvial; la recuperación íntegra de costes; la ejecución de las sentencias que declaran ilegales ciertas obras hidráulicas y la aplicación de la revisión y caducidad de oficio concesional, estableciendo la concesión por puntos y más competencia y transparencia en su otorgamiento. Solo así lograremos recuperar en parte la sostenibilidad de nuestro territorio y asegurar la disponibilidad futura de agua.

Francesc La-Roca y Pedro Brufao son miembros de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua y Ríos con Vida


http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...75_177526.html

----------


## REEGE

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en el mal estado de nuestros ríos, la existencia de algunos embalses super-innecesarios, la mala política de ése país respecto al agua...
Pero tambien te digo que que sería de éste país y su agricultura y abastecimiento sin nuestras presas!!

----------


## No Registrado

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en el mal estado de nuestros ríos, la existencia de algunos embalses super-innecesarios, la mala política de ése país respecto al agua...
> Pero tambien te digo que que sería de éste país y su agricultura y abastecimiento sin nuestras presas!!


 Es verdad, qué sería.
Yo creo, que como en todo, se trata de hacer las cosas con cabeza. Embalses tiene que haber sí o sí. aunque también se pueden hacer con más criterio y para lo necesario.
 También se pueden gestionar mejor pensando en la vida del río. No me refiero a los últimos episodios del Guadalquivir, que como se ha visto, la gestión ha sido impecable.

----------

